# HID vs. Halogen



## Daedal (Apr 30, 2007)

This has definately been discussed earlier, I just can't find it.

My question is, why go with one and not the other? Which is better for a [email protected] mod? Which is more useful? Which is hotter?

I am seeing a HUGE difference in lumens/Watt between the two, where HID is much more effecient. Is that true, or is it just a case of the few light I have seen.

Please excuse me as most of my time has been sent with lasers, and am recently interested in these applications. 

I truly wouldn't mind an ultrabright flashlight. Something for when I go out and about during the night.. 

Thanx;
DDL


----------



## 2jzpower (Apr 30, 2007)

HID is defenately hotter at the lightsource therefore throws more... bulbs last longer.. uses less power... BUT EXPENSIVE

incandecents are more readily available, cheaper easier to mod etc...


----------



## FILIPPO (Apr 30, 2007)

i agree with 2jzpower the HIDs are very expensive and if this is your first mod I suggest you an halogen


----------



## scott.cr (Apr 30, 2007)

In a rough-use light you'll probably want to go halogen since the lamps are cheap enough so you can have plenty of spares. (If you break one, you won't be lamenting the loss of a $150 lamp.)


----------



## Daedal (Apr 30, 2007)

WHOA! $150 for the HID lamp alone?

ok... I think I'm gonna stick with the halogens then. I asked for a price quote on the OSRAM bulbs, the 100W and the 150W about 3-4 days ago... after a series of e-mails so I can be forwarded to the right representative, I have yet to see any numbers in the e-mails. Does anyone know how much they cost? I prefer to work on the 150W 15V model (64633). I am trying to put it into the 3D [email protected]

Is that a suitable host? Can I actually fit 12 AA batteries in there with the new bulb?

Thanx;
DDL


----------

